# where to buy cubes in UK...



## panyan (Jan 15, 2009)

can people recommend places to get good cubes (and cubing related items: stickers, tiles, stackmats, ets) at reasonable prices both online and shops (including address please)

thanks

1) PUZL.co.uk


----------



## Bomber (Jan 15, 2009)

Most places... I think you will find that wherever you look there will be a delivery service to the UK, and the rest of the world as a matter of fact. 
This is not the case for all websites but I can guarantee that you are less likely to find a place that doesn't ship than does.
If you do want some good places there is obviously Puzl.co.uk, as you have mentioned, but also PuzzleProz, Cube4You and CubeFans. Oh wait... this might as well be a list for everywhere because they all ship worldwide.
Stickers, another obvious one, CubeSmith - my orders usually take within 2 weeks to the UK so all good!
Stackmats, they can be pretty hard to come by so I won't be able to give you anything.

I think based on this thread I will follow up my suggestion of a 'Where To Buy' Thread with a list.
Found Here - http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8644

Also, for 'real-life' shops credit goes to Stephan Pochmann who has a list on his website. Who knows if they have closed because of the so called 'credit crunch' I don't know, you'll have to go to them and find out. Unfortunately more specialised cubes seem to be primarily the domain of the internet.
Puzzle Shops - http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/other_stuff/puzzle_shops/

The only way you'll find ones that are in your area is if you look around, obviously, or try Yell.com. It's difficult to list shops because people here will live all around the country making one list apply to a only select few.

I personally have never been in a shop where they have had more variety than a Rubik's 3x3 and a Revenge, they were specialised toy shops too.


----------



## panyan (Jan 15, 2009)

are there any shops (not online)?


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 15, 2009)

The only shop I found that sells any good quality cube was a small shop in London near the British museum, called "Playin' Games", but the four times I went there all they had were eastsheen 4x4 and 5x5 cubes. Didn't get them because I was only into 3x3 at the time.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 15, 2009)

there is a shop in camden market that is tiny but it has puzzles. woolworths (RIP) used to sell pyraminxes, skewb and skewb ultimates.. but alas, no longer! (is it me, or do we only miss that store now it's gone?!)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks to you Charlie, I managed to get a cut-price Skewb from Woolies 

If you randomly come to Nottingham, there are two shops that sell ES 4x4s.


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 15, 2009)

There's a shop in Meadowhall, Sheffield that sell Eastsheen 4x4x4s


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 16, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Thanks to you Charlie, I managed to get a cut-price Skewb from Woolies
> 
> If you randomly come to Nottingham, there are two shops that sell ES 4x4s.



i was thinking of doing a woolies loot in its last few days to get my hands on lots of cheap puzzles... but i forgot :/ best pyraminx ever my mefferts from woolies! RIP

also, as an extra bit of information... woolies is apparently the name of the largest supermarket in australia!


----------



## panyan (Jan 16, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Thanks to you Charlie, I managed to get a cut-price Skewb from Woolies
> 
> If you randomly come to Nottingham, there are two shops that sell ES 4x4s.



my cousin worked in woolies and i was gonna phone him to put aside all the puzzles for me to buy on the last day before closing (98% discount! )

but he said they were out and on the last day he got a 360 elite for £22 and all the 360 games left over for £50!


----------



## Edam (Jan 16, 2009)

charlie, where's the one in camden? I'm going to be in london next weekend, probably around camden. Be nice to look!


----------



## panyan (Jan 16, 2009)

Edam said:


> charlie, where's the one in camden? I'm going to be in london next weekend, probably around camden. Be nice to look!



i'd like to know too, thanks


----------



## Bounb (Jan 16, 2009)

65 The West Yard - Camden Lock, London NW1 8AF
Tel&Fax +44 20 7485 0653, England

Thanks to Stefan P for the info.


----------



## qazefth (May 10, 2009)

Is there any twisty puzzles around Manchester?


----------

